# new crosman 1088 pellet pistol



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

tonight i just got myself a crosman 1088 :jammin: at walmarts for 50 dollars its prety powerfull :strapped: it goes 430fps and will take down chipmunks and birds from close to medium range :sniper: but will it take out a squirrel? :-?


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

No. Pellets lose too much velocity from pistols as it is. Add in the fact that it's getting cold, and the CO2 loses even more power.

If you really want to go after squirrels with an air pistol, you should check out the Crosman 2240 or 2250 air pistols.

:sniper:


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

i allready own the crosman 2240 and the sights on it suck it packs a punch but until i get a pistol scope for it im gona use the 1088 with crosman premium premier super points wich shoot about 450fps through it i took out 5 chipmunks with it from about 15 yards.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

If that's what you're gonna do, then I can't stop you. But let me know how it goes on the first squirrel you take with it. I wouldn't use a CO2 pellet pistol repeater unless I got a valve job on it.


----------



## daisy1894hunter (Nov 27, 2007)

i tried useing those gamo rapter pba pellets through it and killed a squirrel with three shots

whats a valve job :withstupid:


----------

